# Custom Cut Sun Visors for Chevy Cruze



## ls1vazquez (Jan 25, 2013)

Hello all!

I just wanted to let you know that I had a little project that I think might help everybody here. 

Sometimes my car has to sit in employee parking for a few days without getting driven, and I know that like most other people we like to take care of our interiors in the best possible manner. I know my Cruze has an aftermarket installed leather interior that I don't want to get damaged by the sun. Additionally when we try to purchase sun visors for our front window we usually have to pay out the nose for these "universal fit" hacks that don't quite cover the window but seem to be our only options. 

I got this idea from work, and we use this one some of our equipment. We have sun visors custom cut for every exterior window and were required to put them up whenever we leave the equipment. However, they are custom cut pieces from Cover Craft and usually come at a very high premium. 

So I took that playbook and applied it to my own car. I kinda cheated and called Cover Craft and asked where they sourced the material. They wouldn't tell me but I figured it had to be something simple. I did dome research, found out what the stuff was and was able to source the material itself. After a few days, I custom cut some visors for every window for my Cruze. 






















The measurements are more or less there. I was able to cut out the rear window to size using the old tape measure method, and the front window the same. The side windows were more complicated because they incorporate curves, and when I tried to use my Google-Fu to calculate curvature, I discovered that I needed to know stuff like calculus and it got out of hand real quick. So I did it old school and took a big piece of the stuff and used a screen door roller to "mark" the curve, then cut afterwards. I also need to figure out how to "stiffen" the material because after a few times moving and removing the material it can lose it's shape and start to sag. These particular photos were taken a few months after use. 

The stuff is called "ReflectX" and you should be able to source it at any local hardware store. It's heavy duty stuff and you use it to line the side of houses but in this case it's on par with the "Premium" auto visors that you would find hanging in the local PepBoys/O'Reilly auto parts for 20+ bucks. (Which don't even completely cover the front window mind you.)

Plus it's a lot cheaper. I paid 2.XX a foot, and it comes in 12x24 inch segments. With the proper measurements pre-hand it should cost only about 10 dollars per window, so ultimately it will run you about 60.00 dollars to cover all the windows. Plus its a fantastic anti-theft device. Nobody can peep into your car to see what you have (or don't have) and most won't run the risk of smashing the glass when they don't even know what's behind the door. 

Hope this helps you all out!


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

That's cool. I'd never do it though. To think of having to remove all 6 of them every time I got into the car would drive me crazy. Great for your situation though but my car gets driven every day! My theory is.. Tint the windows as dark as legally possible, and get one for the windshield


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

That is a good deal. You have patience though, i can't see myself cutting it lol. For your situation though, definetly a good cheap investment to protect the interior.


----------



## ls1vazquez (Jan 25, 2013)

2013LT said:


> That's cool. I'd never do it though. To think of having to remove all 6 of them every time I got into the car would drive me crazy. Great for your situation though but my car gets driven every day! My theory is.. Tint the windows as dark as legally possible, and get one for the windshield


It's definitely not for everybody. I think it's a good option for people who ever have to leave their car parked for extended periods at a time or may not have auto tint as an option due to local ordinance or restrictions, (i.e. murder out the windows), Plus the side visors are a good visual deterrent as you can still peek through dark tinted windows.


----------

